# Camera Flash Notifications



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

So this is driving me crazy. I really would like to be able to use my Camera led as a notification light. I'm running Aokp JB5 and I can't find any that are functioning.

It's sad that the iP5 has this but a workable solution hasn't been created for the Gnex.

Any ideas?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whitewallman (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm with ya! I used to use flashlight alerts on previous devices and it worked great. Won't work with nexus though. Never did, even with ics. I too, wish someone would develop one. Flashlight Alerts works perfect on Galaxy S3, which is newer than the gnex. Go figure.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like tasker can set this up for you: Link


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Iphone also does not have a real notification light so I consider that to be much more sad.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

There is an app out there that will do this. I can't remember what it is I have seen posted before, but I found this one. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.monopoint.beacon&feature=search_result

Search & you may find more. I just searched for 'camera led notification'


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> There is an app out there that will do this. I can't remember what it is I have seen posted before, but I found this one. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.monopoint.beacon&feature=search_result
> 
> Search & you may find more. I just searched for 'camera led notification'


No way! You're a genius for thinking of something like searching! XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol iPhone, another shortcoming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that thinks it's the most annoying feature ever?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried Tasker and maybe I'm just not clever enough to get it to work. And it's a great feature for when your phone is on the far side of the room and the baby is sleeping so you can't have ringer notifications on lol

A mobile post from: Joshua K Johnson
@authorjkjohnson
gunpowderfantasy.com


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, Beacon doesn't support GNex.

A mobile post from: Joshua K Johnson
@authorjkjohnson
gunpowderfantasy.com


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You realize the gnexus has an customizable color led notification, right?


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, Light Flow is awesome for that.

A mobile post from: Joshua K Johnson
@authorjkjohnson
gunpowderfantasy.com


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I guess I'm the only one that thinks it's the most annoying feature ever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assure you, you're not the only one.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i am also looking for the same thing. i even commented on lightflow asking for that to be added in. i ended up uninstalling that app because of other bugs it caused but i vaguely remember it having a camera flash option...it just didnt work


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it more brightness out of the notification LED you're after? I thought I remember seeing a setting for that in the current unofficial AOKP builds. You can probably turn it to max brightness on white if you just want something brighter.

Otherwise, I can't see why you'd want to use the flash instead of the dedicated LED. I'd probably have seizures or crash into a tree seeing that thing from the corner of my eye blinking while driving at night.


----------

